# Peter Vescey: Rockets and 3 other teams interested in Artest



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It is Peter Vescey after all, so it could be a load of ****. I just don't see why they would even inquire after all the "no knucklehead" claims JVG was making before the season started. Yes, this team needs talent but at what price? Would you give up Head and Swift for Artest? I wouldn't, the guy doesn't want to play in a structured offense! Him and JVG would clash within a week.


----------



## smithys1510 (Jul 11, 2005)

i dont like the idea of him coming either
i like the team we have now and we are primed to make a huge run to the playoffs


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well this is interesting.

Last year during the All-Star game JVG remarked: "I'd take 12 Artests on my team any day".


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

JVG would love Artest cause Artest loves defense.

Artest wants shots though, and he's going to get less here than he did in Indy.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

smithys1510 said:


> i dont like the idea of him coming either
> i like the team we have now and we are primed to make a huge run to the playoffs


 But the thing is Artest can get us deep into the playoffs, he'll be the decisive factor that might make us true contenders.

He's worth anything outside of Yao and Tmac imo.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

The reasons to get Artest.....

1) Top perimeter defender in the game. We suck at perimeter defense. Currently, our idea of defending a penetrator is to funnel him towards the basket from every possible direction. And if for any reason the guy refuses to penetrate, we punish him by giving daylight to shoot the three.

2) One of the top in the leage in toughness. Currently we are made up of flower forwards and pink pansies. Add Artest to the team and he is 10 times tougher than any of our 7-6 centers or power forwards. You need toughness to win a championship. When was the last time a team of softies won everything?

3) If teamed with Tmac and Yao, he becomes part of the reliable 1-2-3 scoring trio option. He might even replace Yao as the second option on the team since yao is still improving. Although I should say, in terms of scoring. In terms of touches Yao should still be ahead to make things easier for everybody.

4) He relieves Tmac from the duty to guard the best guard/forward on the other team in playoffs. If we had Artest against Dallas last year, Artest would have shut down Dirk very much like Tmac did. Tmac would have more energy to spend on offense and could have averaged more than 35 since Dallas had no answer for him.

5) It would take a shotgun and some illegal activity to score against a duo of tmac and Artest on perimeter/wing.

6) We would have 3 mismatches on the court 99% of the time, all in favor of us. Yao is too big for single coverage. Tmac is just too good for anyone to hold one on one. Artest is too quick to be held by power players, and too powerful to be checked by quick players. Downright scary.

7) Since Les Alexander is no Mark Cuban when it comes to spending, Artest is one of very few star players he can afford to team up with Yao and Tmac. Almost all others would make the max and scare Alexander off. He is one of the best bargains salary wise. You get a whole lot of bang on and off the court for around $6 million per year.

8) Since coming to Houston, Artest would be the first player that fits JVG's system perfectly. Tough, take no prisoner attitude, and all ghetto. He is Charles Oakley, Anthony Mason, and Anthony Bonner combined, with 10 times their game. JVG is salvating to add Artest to the team.

9) Getting Artest in Houston prevents other rival teams from getting better. Dallas, Spurs, Lakers, Memphis, and Denver must be prevented from having him.

10) Dream used a nut like Maxwell to win his first championship, Jordan tamed that wierdo Rodman for three rings, and now its Tmac's turn to keep Artest in check for a dynasty. If Tmac manages to do it, he is instantly seen as a true leader by everyone in the league.

11) His attitude/history makes him a risk BUT the rewards could be huge. If, things dont work out, his contract isnt a handicap. You can bet other teams in future will be ready to take a gamble on him, and we can always get something in return.

12) Houston is probably the least to worrry about him going out in stands to punch a fan. We just dont have enough people filling the lower seats.

13) Getting Artest means a fresh start for EVERYONE. Houston's terrible start to the season is forgotten. Artest probably just needs a change of scenery.

......well there you have it. The 13 lucky reasons to land Artest.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rodman won a couple championships before MJ. Maxwell was a loose cannon but we didn't give up all of our depth and possibly future picks to get him. You make some great points nanoBeast.

I have 3 main concerns about Artest:

1. Trading for Artest mean we lose Swift and Head at the very least. We literally have no bench and lose all the athleticism we brought in over the summer.

2. Artest wants a little more freedom offensively, will he ever look for Yao in the offense? The guy doesn't have the highest bball IQ, I can't see him maximixing the threat of Yao in the paint.

3. Who knows what's next with this guy. He could demand a trade next month, it doesn't seem like he has any problem screwing over franchises.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Artest also said he'd be happy coming off the bench to play behind LeBron James if he's traded to the Cavs, so who knows.

I'd absolutely hate losing Head though, he's been one of the few bright spots for us so far this season. 

I hope the other teams have doubts about Artest as well, maybe that'll pull down his trade value and we actually have a chance to get him by giving up say Stro and a few picks.


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Rodman won a couple championships before MJ. Maxwell was a loose cannon but we didn't give up all of our depth and possibly future picks to get him.
> 
> I have 3 main concerns about Artest:
> 
> ...



All valid concerns. However,

1) We have to give up something to get something. Rewards could be very high. Swift and Head are easier to find than Artest. Role players vs. star, star always wins in a trade. Btw, Artest is athletic and tough.

2) He should get the freedom until Yao develops into a reliable scoring option. Yao's % are great but as of right now he commits too many turnovers and hard time holding onto his position and the ball. IMO,Artest needs a change of scenery.

3) If he does, like I said, his contract isnt a handicap. We can always get something in return for him. It's not like we are overflowing with chemistry right now. As the team stands currently, we dont have a chance to win championship. We can go deep in playoffs but not all the way. We have major holes in terms of defending the primeter and rebounding. Adding Artest solves those problems. After that its a matter of finding couple of role players to compliment the trio if the current ones do not work.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I realize how great Artest looks as a Rocket on paper, with all the mismatches and what not... but does it REALLY help this team? Artest is a tough player, but what kind of a personality did he bring to the Pacers? Not much besides attention to his recording label. Is he really going to be content as a third wheel down the stretch (maybe 2nd)? He has no problem getting shots within the flow of the offense, but when it comes crunch time what does he do?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pacers have Sarunas and Tinsley... not sure they'd be looking for a 6'2 SG in return. If any deal goes down, I would have to assume we take on Croshere:

Rockets send:
Head
Swift
Wesley

Pacers send:
Artest 
Croshere

Which isn't too bad since Croshere expires next year.

It's a heck of a gamble.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Artest also said he'd be happy coming off the bench to play behind LeBron James if he's traded to the Cavs, so who knows.


He contradicts himself all the time. Which makes me second-guess if it's really the 'structured offense' that he's complaining about. Could just need a fresh start, he's been through alot in Indiana.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'd just be scared that he'll take off at any moment.

On paper, though, yeah, I agree that it looks pretty good. Risks sometimes have to be taken if you're seriously going for the title. Swift's positives are few and hardly vital. Although everyone here loves Head, he's not going to be very big this season. Wesley is dying faster than an ant under the glass. However, you can't have T-Mac and Yao and not have a bunch of guys who can hit the three. I mean, if there's one combo who you'd want to surround with shooters, it's them. 

So I don't know. (Who'd play point?)


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I hate to keep throwing this out there but, I think we should look to trade Deke. We can "Center by Committee" if need be.

Deke, Swift, Wesley

Artest, Croshere


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

NOOO we cant lose Luther Head, hes got a great future ahead of him and Im sure he will play with us for along time if we dont trade him.. who knows maybe he could be our new Tmac once Tracy retires.. 

Plus Artest will ruin the teams chemistry


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> NOOO we cant lose Luther Head, hes got a great future ahead of him and Im sure he will play with us for along time if we dont trade him.. who knows maybe he could be our new Tmac once Tracy retires..
> 
> Plus Artest will ruin the teams chemistry


AMEN! I love Ronnie Artest for several reasons, I think he's an Allstar caliber player, but and its a big butt. . . HE'S CRAZY IN THE HEAD. He'd want to leave the Pacers one of the best organizations in the NBA, for a newer experience and fresh start as he put it. I cannot even think of a scenario other than Eddie Griffin, not as talented as Ron, but just as unpredictable, if not more. We lost our shirts trying to appeal to him, and he just left. After the team said 'we're sticking by him.' Sound familair, it should, the Pacers did the same and more, and he wants to leave them hanging. You can't trust him, YOU CAN'T TRUST HIM, you can't trust him...
You literally cannot go to work everyday wondering if your coworker is going to stab you in the back and abandon you with all the work and responsibility. The same goes for playing sports, you don't think he'd pull another "I need a month off" gig again??? I think so. . . he's just too crazy, I feel bad for him, cuz he's nuts. He's destroying his career like Mike Tyson did. I think that's what we're seeing the early stages of.  
The Rockets can't afford to take the risk, the HEAT, CAVS, HAWKS, LAKERS, RAPTORS, KNICKS, can risk it for a variety of reasons. We were expected to contend and have fallen to the bottom of the conf. We have to just play better. Those teams are not as bad as us, or they still have a chance to make the playoffs more so than us. The Hawks just suck and need different guys. Our situation is more precarious because of the expectations on this team. Any distraction would be fatal at this point. Also, Head is too important IMO to the future of this team, we have no young prospects at the guard position, and with Jeff probably won't draft anymore, so that's just out. Its a great NBA LIVE scenario but horrible in reality.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> NOOO we cant lose Luther Head, hes got a great future ahead of him and Im sure he will play with us for along time if we dont trade him.. who knows maybe he could be our new Tmac once Tracy retires..
> 
> Plus Artest will ruin the teams chemistry


It is going to be touch, very tough, but what can you do?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> It is going to be touch, very tough, but what can you do?


A good option would be not trading our bench for Artest. Do we really need three superstars on our team? With having 3 stars, and one being emotionaly unstable, alot of drama can be created both on the court and off the court and I feel that that will ruin the chemistry this team is starting to regain.

...not to mention he'll most likely go to the Nicks or to the Cavs.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Pacers have Sarunas and Tinsley... not sure they'd be looking for a 6'2 SG in return. If any deal goes down, I would have to assume we take on Croshere:
> 
> Rockets send:
> Head
> ...


Good luck keeping Indiana on the phone with that ridiculous offer.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

IF we make a trade, it better not have Head involved... that would be a big mistake


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> A good option would be not trading our bench for Artest. Do we really need three superstars on our team?


YES! While Yao is considered a superstar, he is not the kind of guy who demands the ball. Someone mentioned Artest possibly being our second scoring option and that could work. Yao could concentrate more on rebounding, shoot blocking and intimidations.

Yao will still score 15 but, he will have 12 boards, 3 blocks and 10 intimidations.

TMac 27 pts per game
Artest 20 pts per game
Yao 15 pts per game

As I said before, I guy can dream. The likelyhood of Artest being a rocket is not very good. Still fun to talk about though.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Atlanta Sends:
Al Harrington 

Atlanta Receives:
Stromile Swift
Moochie Norris

Houston Sends:
Stromile Swift
Moochie Norris
1st rounder

Houston Receives:
Ron Artest
David Harrison

Indiana Sends:
Ron Artest
David Harrison

Indiana Receives:
Al Harrinton
Houston 1st rounder

We sign Deng Gai.

PG: Rafer Alston | David Wesley | Jon Barry
SG: Tracy McGrady | Luther Head
SF: Ron Artest | Derek Anderson | Stevie Graham
PF: Juwan Howard | David Harrison | Lonny Baxter
CN: Yao Ming | Deke | Deng Gai


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

But are the Pacers willing to take in Harrington? They shipped him off last season, not sure how he'd fit into the Pacers team currently. He'd be a backup to Jermaine, or play out of position at the 3.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dawson confirmed on the radio that he would not be trading for Artest.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

darknezx said:


> But are the Pacers willing to take in Harrington? They shipped him off last season, not sure how he'd fit into the Pacers team currently. He'd be a backup to Jermaine, or play out of position at the 3.


He's currently playing out of position at powerforward, his natural position is Small Forward. 

While in Indiana he saw limited minutes because the Forward position was stacked with Artest and O'Neal. He seemed promising but was never given the opportunity to emerge as the all-star the other Pacers were convinced he could be. Atlanta provided that opportunity but because there are plenty of Swingmen that could play the SF position and because there were no other players in the rotation that could legitimately start at PF, Harrington was moved out of position to play PF.

Similar things could be said about Antawn Jamison who is a natural SF but prefers to play PF.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We need a PF. Leave Artest, he's worthless.

Giving up Head is about giving a quarter of the team. He saved us in the match with Golden State.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> We need a PF. Leave Artest, he's worthless.
> 
> Giving up Head is about giving a quarter of the team. He saved us in the match with Golden State.


agreed


----------

